# How to date S&W guns?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how to date a S&W gun or is there a site i'm missing that could help me? I'm looking at a S&W 4006TSW and wanted to see when it was made and then find out what they are going for. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's gotta be a S&W forum out there, with members who know the answer you seek.

I know that there are books available, with published data of the kind you want. But no, I can't recommend any.
Maybe try Jim Supica's _Standard Catalog of Smith and Wesson_, last published in 2007 (I think).


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

... 

:smt077


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

There IS a S&W forum; Smith & Wesson Forum

There is a sticky at the top that tells you what information they need and then their users will identify and date your gun for you.


----------

